# X not working on GTX 1080



## calindan2013 (Oct 5, 2018)

After installing 11.2 and following the handbook for installation and configuration step by step to the letter, installed X, nvidia driver, gnome, enabled all gnome services, gdm, rebooted, it boots text mode, tries to start X and fails with :

Unable to start in frambuffer mode. Please specify Bus ID. or something like that. 

Ryzen 5 2600x, GTX 1080 via Displayport.


----------



## gnath (Oct 6, 2018)

calindan2013 said:


> Unable to start in frambuffer mode


I had same problem for 11.2-STABLE after reinstall with above and some other
error massages. That was for DRM object not properly loading due to amd GPU. But you may try from this link.


----------



## calindan2013 (Oct 6, 2018)

so i managed to isolate the X issue to gnome only: gdm wont start after boot with the following error in gdm log : Unable to initialize clutter, no available drivers found. tested with xfce4-session and the desktop loads fine but the mouse doesnt work.


----------



## gnath (Oct 7, 2018)

```
moused_enable="YES"
```
with x11-drivers/xorg-drivers


----------



## calindan2013 (Oct 7, 2018)

gnath said:


> ```
> moused_enable="YES"
> ```
> with x11-drivers/xorg-drivers



i have that package installed and moused enabled in rc conf but mouse still doesnt work neither in text or X.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2018)

The `moused_enable` is only required for PS/2 mice. USB mice load it automatically through devd(8).

Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to Pastebin (or a similar service).


----------

